# Litter of Syrian Hamsters - SURREY



## AnnaT

These hamsters have come to us as the previous owner was sold a pregnant female and he could not sell the babies. He was trying to give them away on the free ads, so we intervened and they have come to us.

We have;
-2x short hair males (One male reserved)



We have 5x female
-2x black and white females short hair
-2x black and white females long hair
-1x cream and white female long hair


-1x black and white short hair mum (Minnie)


Furry Friends
[email protected]
07515684921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT

One of our baby male hamsters started his new life yesterday. The other male is reserved, however we still have all the baby girls and mum still looking for homes.


----------



## AnnaT

Both of our baby male hamsters are now in new homes. The long haired cream female and one of the long haired black and white females are now in new homes. Minnie the mum is reserved too!

We now have 2x short haired baby females and 1x long haired baby female left looking for homes


----------



## polishrose

I'd love the cream girl but I'm miles away.


----------



## AnnaT

Minnie the mum went to her new home today 

We have two short hair baby females and one long hair baby female still all looking for homes


----------



## AnnaT

We still have 3 babies left from this litter. There are 2 short haired and 1 long haired - all female.


----------



## AnnaT

There are three baby females left who are waiting to go to new homes.


----------



## AnnaT

Would love to see these last 3 girls in homes soon.


----------



## AnnaT

Another little hamster went to a new home this weekend. We have one short hair and one long hair baby females left looking for homes now.


----------



## AnnaT

Still have two babies left looking for homes. Both very sweet and friendly.


----------



## AnnaT

We have two female Syrian babies left.


----------



## AnnaT

We still have two girls left looking for homes.


----------



## ForestWomble

I would love to have one of them but I'm afraid I'm too far away.
I hope you find homes for them soon.


----------



## AnnaT

Our last two syrian girls went to new homes last night.

This whole family has now been rehomed 

We do have lots of roborovskis and sapphire hamsters looking for homes. If you are interested in adopting please email us at
[email protected]


----------

